# Ferret Emergency!!!



## AllAnimalsLover

Ok so I didn't know where else to go for answers so anyone with knowledge and/or experience with ferrets please give me some advice. I brought my ferrets out today for some free range time and I picked up my girl bandit who is about 3. One of her nails on her back paw looked funny. On closer inspection I saw that her Nail had split and twisted slightly right near the paw! There is blood as it did affect the vein!!! It is NOT currently bleeding, the blood has dried and there is no fresh blood. The broken part of the nail is still attached but quite loose. She isn't acting any differently and doesn't seem to be in much pain (I found her on top of our dresser which she somehow climbed up) but she does flinch slightly when I touch the nail (which I have obviously stopped doing). I have put her back into her cage where she is safe from catching her nail on anything. I know that the veins in the nails are very delicate and it can be very dangerous if they are cut. I don't have money for an emergency vet visit as I JUST took one of my rats to the vet, and I am not too sure if she needs to see a vet. 
My question is, will she be ok? I plan to leave her in her cage until she heals a bit. I am hoping that it will heal on its own like a dog would. Do you think she may bite at it? If anyone has ever had experience with something like this or some knowledge as to the best steps to take PLEASE let me know. I am quite worried.
Thank you


----------



## Kokorobosoi

She needs a vet visit if it is still bleeding. I'm sorry this happened right after the rat visit, but if there is still blood, that's the only safe answer. 

If you no longer see blood, I would personally still make the trip, but you could try to leave it alone. When was the last time her nails were trimmed? Is it as short as it could be? Even if she is still running around, she is still in pain, so I would at least call your vet. 

Do you have betadine? Make a tea coloured solution to clean the wound.


----------



## mimsy

It will heal on it's own. Keep an eye on it for signs of infection-redness, swelling ect. 

This is a common issue with ferrets if their nails are not kept short. They can get very long and sharp, much like a cat who can't retract their nails if you will. Because of this they have a tendency to get stuck in fabric-hammocks, sleep sacks ect. You also want to watch your ferrets nails as the get older, some get thicker dryer nails which can splinter. Probably due dry weather, digging at their bedding ect. Those splintered nails also are easy to get stuck on fabric and tear.

Moving forward, make sure to keep their nails cut, this may mean needing a trim weekly for some ferrets.

make sure the diet is appropriate. Ferrets rely on an animal source diet even more than a cat does. I'ts been a while since I've had ferrets, but when I did the food market was pretty all over the place with ferrets. You really want to read labels and don't just buy a food cause it says ferret on it. A popular one even had fruit/veggie hunks in it. I was doing rescue at the time...there was cases of blockages that had to be surgically removed due to that food and the veg matter they used.


----------



## AllAnimalsLover

I can not afford to go back to the vet until at least my next paycheck which is in 2 weeks time. She is not currently bleeding. There is only dried blood and not very much.


----------



## Gribouilli

Have you tried CareCredit? I'm not saying to do it now but soon or later it will help you


----------



## LeStan82

Not much to worry about. The nail where it is broken does need to come off. If it doesn't, she will snag it and may rip it off even further down. If it bleeds again, you can use flour or corn starch, to pack it on to the end of the nail, it will stop the bleeding. It isn't an emergency vet visit. But I would take her to vet so they can clip the nail to prevent further breakage. And depending on how short the nail broke off, vet may prescribe antibiotics to keep from getting infected or may tell you to just watch for swelling and redness. I would clip nails on a weekly basis. Ferret nails grow long quickly. (owner of 7 ferrets).


----------



## RatAtat2693

^Yeah. Used to happen all the time with my cat. Just keep it clean and put some antibacterial on it. I try to lull my cat to sleep and then play with her paws. If she doesn't wake up immediately, I'll take some (human) toe nail clippers and snip her claws. They make ferret clippers, but I'm quite sure they're all the same size.


----------



## AllAnimalsLover

Ok so good news, Bandit (the girl that broke her nail) os doing very well. I did get a loan from my estranged father to go to the vet but i didn't end up needing to. The nail did come off (i think she bit it off) and it has not bleed since i posted this. There is no sign of infection and she does not seem to be in any pain, she no longer flinches when i touch her paw or the nail. It has also started to grow which is good. I gave them both a bath tonight as it was time for one and to help clean up the nail a little. As i said it looks good and no sign of infection. I will be keeping an eye on it but it doesn't look like she will be needing to go to the vet. I do have the loaned money on hand though if need be. Thank you all very much. And i will be keeping up on the nail clipping from now on. I always hated doing it and always worried about cutting the vein with the scissors despite the fact that it is easy to see and i would be very careful not to (its more of an irrational fear than anything) so i can tend to become lax on cutting their nails. After this experience though i will no longer do that. Again thank you


----------



## AllAnimalsLover

Gribouilli said:


> Have you tried CareCredit? I'm not saying to do it now but soon or later it will help you


I looked it up but it doesn't seem to be available where i am. There was a similar business available to me. They pay for your vet bill and i would pay them back in increments. Sadly it did not state wether there was a limit on the vet bill, the vet i use for ferrets (there aren't many around here) did not use the business, and i would have to pass a credit check which i have no credit yet. If i absolutely had to take a pet to the vet my best and quickest option would be to get a loan from a pay day advance business. I would love to get pet insurance for my rats and/or ferrets but sadly i do not think there are any companies that offer that in my area. Thanks for trying to help though


----------

